# Quick look at my profile please.



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey,

I posted something a new thread yesterday and since It was held up for moderation I kept an eye on it to see if it was ok. I noticed I had some notifications so I checked to see if it might have been approved or rejected but instead there was a like and a mention.

I went on to my profile and I noticed there seems to be limited functionality? It states I've been registered since 2007 with last activity in 2011. It finds no recent posts or likes. Now I know I activated this account in March 13 and likewise I know I've had a like and made recent posts but I can't see them through my user cp.

It's not a huge deal but sometimes it's easier to find your old posts through the profile so I was just wondering if there is any reason why my profile doesn't reflect forum activity?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It could be possibly down to to the symbols in your name mate, this sometimes messes with the forum structure


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> It could be possibly down to to the symbols in your name mate, this sometimes messes with the forum structure


It's happened before for that exact reason mate only way to fix it is to get @Katy to change your username


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys. @Katy if you wouldn't mind could you change my username? 'Gee' or something would be fine but I'm really not fussed what it is as long as it stays fairly pg rated 

Cheers all.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

> ;4081694']Thanks for the tips guys. @Katy if you wouldn't mind could you change my username? 'Gee' or something would be fine but I'm really not fussed what it is as long as it stays fairly pg rated
> 
> Cheers all.


Gee? Keep it to G...be easier to sign in :lol:


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

That'd do  never been that imaginative with usernames.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

> ;4081694']Thanks for the tips guys. @Katy if you wouldn't mind could you change my username? 'Gee' or something would be fine but I'm really not fussed what it is as long as it stays fairly pg rated
> 
> Cheers all.


I'm afraid 'Gee' already exists. If you get back to me with another name and it's available I'll change it 

Thanks

P.S 'G' is available


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Katy said:


> I'm afraid 'Gee' already exists. If you get back to me with another name and it's available I'll change it
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S 'G' is available


'G' would be great thanks. On the off chance it's gone then 'Dan01' would be fine as well. Thanks loads.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G said:


> 'G' would be great thanks. On the off chance it's gone then 'Dan01' would be fine as well. Thanks loads.


Sorted


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Katy said:


> Sorted


Thanks muchly.

Also did my thread get through to you for moderation? As it was posted before the name change I wonder if it got caught up? If you just haven't got round to it yet or declined it then feel free to tell me to bugger off


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G said:


> Thanks muchly.
> 
> Also did my thread get through to you for moderation? As it was posted before the name change I wonder if it got caught up? If you just haven't got round to it yet or declined it then feel free to tell me to bugger off


I approved posts this morning but there were so many that I can't remember the names of posters. Sorry.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

G said:


> Hey,
> 
> I posted something a new thread yesterday and since It was held up for moderation I kept an eye on it to see if it was ok. I noticed I had some notifications so I checked to see if it might have been approved or rejected but instead there was a like and a mention.
> 
> ...


Glad you got it sorted mate tho i was about to say maybe its because you spent so much time in thinking of that complicated name:lol:


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

I did put a lot of thought into it


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

G said:


> I did put a lot of thought into it


lol hey im only joking you pal,had to say it,,,hope you enjoy the forum:thumb:


----------

